

Digital Ocean Downtime in NYC2 Network - tumblen

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.digitalocean.com&#x2F;
======
jlgaddis
For us lazy ones:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

 _> We are investigating an issue in our NY2 region related to the new core
routers.

> We have escalated the issue to Junipers engineers as well.

> Currently we are seeing an issue where the core routers are not converging
> which is causing packet loss for customers._

